# Nox Satellite Label + Gewicht



## Robma (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte Fragen welches genaue Gewicht ein Nox Satellite 2008 in 19" hat und für welches Fahrergewicht der Rahmen ausgelegt ist (ich wiege mit Kleidung und Rucksack bestimmt 100 kg).

Ebenso möchte ich gerne wissen ob die Nox Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen einfach nur aufgeklebt oder auch überlackiert sind.


Danke für kommende Antworten,

MfG, Rob


----------



## DiSc (19. Januar 2008)

Hi Rob,

auf der Homepage gibt Nox als Gewicht 1800gr (S?)an, meinen
19" habe ich vor einem Jahr gekauft, der Händler hatte als
Rahmengewicht 2100gr angegeben.Ich hab´s nicht nachgewogen,
weil ich das für realistisch gehalten habe.Bis heute hat der Rahmen
meine 0,95t auch problemlos ausgehalten.
Die Aufkleber sind leider wirklich nur aufgeklebt und werfen nach
kurzer Zeit schon Falten......
Leider ist der Rahmen nicht gepulvert, sondern lackiert und daher
u.U. schnell verkratzt.
Trotzdem habe ich den Kauf nicht bereut und bin ansonsten sehr
zufrieden.

Gruß
DiSc

Noch etwas vergessen:
Wenn Du die genauen Maße suchst, schau mal auf die Homepage
von Nox unter Downloads, da findest Du alle Daten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shorty2682 (19. Januar 2008)

Der Rahmen wiegt bei mir in 19Zoll sogar 2168gr...  
Meine knapp 100kg hält der Rahmen jetzt schon über ein halbes jahr absolut problemlos aus...naja, bei soviel Material wär alles andere ja auch absolut inakzeptabel...  

Das Dekor ist auf jedenfall bei mir nicht aufgeklebt...
Mit der Lackqualität hab ich eigentlich keine Probleme...gegen Steinschlag ist er eher nicht anfällig, hab bis jetzt nur eine Macke im Lack wegen eines Sturzes...

Werd aber evtl. im Sommer auf den Eclipse wechseln, das Gewicht ist mir eindeutig zu hoch...


----------



## Robma (20. Januar 2008)

danke für die antworten!


Ich habe zwar gehofft, dass der rahmen unter 2 kg wiegt. Aber naja, ich bin nicht so der gewichtsfetischist und meine finanziellen mittel sind begrenzt - ich denke die qualität stimmt und das ist das wichtigste.

Habe mich bei Nox erkundigt: das Dekortset ist unter dem Lack.

MfG, Rob


----------



## arauhut (5. Februar 2008)

also ich fahr seit nen halben jahr ein satellite bin zufrieden aber der lack platzt zu leicht ab. ich wiege mit meinen rucksack so 90kg kein problem für den rahmen.


----------



## zeitweiser (14. Februar 2008)

Hab vor meinen Eclipse auch den Satelitte gefahren und war mitdem Teil sehr zufrieden.
Stabil ist er auf jeden Fall.


----------



## BikeViking (6. April 2008)

Bis wieviel kann (sollte) man den Rahen den Belasten ?

Bei meinem Gewicht (120 Kg ) hab ich bisher nur Stahl Oversize gefahren 

Oder doch wieder Stahl ?


----------



## Robma (6. April 2008)

dazu am besten bei nox direkt anfragen [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2008)

DiSc schrieb:


> Bis heute hat der Rahmen
> meine 0,95t auch problemlos ausgehalten.


muss ein Höllengerät sein, dieser Rahmen


----------



## Tantebrisco (9. April 2008)

...bei mir wird er zumindest so behandelt, mit 85Kilos und Messer zwischen den Zähnen Fahrweise...

und hält und hält und hält


----------



## kiddykorn (28. Oktober 2008)

Na fein! Ihr bestätigt mich in meiner Kaufentscheidung!

Hab gerade mein Satellite bestellt und bin mir jetzt auch sicher das meine 0,1t aushält!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keks'(: (22. November 2008)

hallo, kleine frage zum satellite... sind die cantisockel abnehmbar?


----------



## Dark Blue (24. November 2008)

Ich kann einfach nicht glauben, dass der Satellite Rahmen über zwei kg wiegen soll, das ist doch fast schon absurd viel. Leichte CC-Rahmen liegen so bei 1,4 kg, "normale" vielleicht bei 1,7 kg (ich denke da zB ans Rockhopper). 

Aber 2,xx?!

Auf der HP ist er mit 1.800g angegeben:

http://www.noxcycles.com/cms/images/specs/nox_techdaten.pdf


----------



## Thommos (26. November 2008)

Also mein Satellite wiegt 2,1 kg, ist nicht leicht aber ich bau den als Hardtail-Enduro auf, und stabil soll er ja sein wie man hier liest!


----------



## daniel77 (26. November 2008)

Capic Element, schwarz eloxiert, 1550g in 20", mit Steuersatz und Sattelklemme fÃ¼r 179â¬
http://cgi.ebay.de/CAPIC-ELEMENT-MT...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Hatte auch Ã¼berlegt fÃ¼r mein Winter/Trainingsrad einen Satellite zu nehmen, wegen des Gewichts fiel meine Wahl dann aber auf Capic.


----------



## Dark Blue (26. November 2008)

Wer oder was ist Capic? Wo produzieren die?


----------



## daniel77 (26. November 2008)

Dark Blue schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist Capic? Wo produzieren die?



www.capic-bikes.de
sind gelabelte 2006er oder 2007er Cube Element, also gleicher Taiwan-Bruzzler wie Nox, Chaka, oder alle anderen Rahmen in dieser Preisklasse.
Such mal hier im Forum unter Curtis (so hießen die früher)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (28. November 2008)

Hi,
ganz verstehen tue ich das nicht, den mein 21" Rahmen wiegt etwas unter 2 kg. Habe ihn im Juni '08 bekommen. Ich habe mir den aus einen einfachen Grund gekauft, für den Preis bei dem Gewicht bekommt man kaum was steiferes, auch im Tretlagerbereich, wenn ich mit meinen knapp 87 kg und nicht ganz normalen Antritt rein trete, dann soll die Kraft auch in den Antrieb und nicht in den Rahmen

Gruß
Christian


----------



## hezixixi2009 (21. Mai 2009)

Ferrari replica watches is an Italian sports car manufacturer based in Maranello, Italy. Founded by Enzo Ferrari replica watches in 1929 as Scuderia Ferrari, the company sponsored drivers and manufactured race cars before moving into production of street-legal vehicles in 1947 as Ferrari replica watches Throughout its history, the company has been noted for its continued participation in racing, especially in Formula One, where it has enjoyed great success.


----------

